# Ariens 30 inch vs Toro 28 inch snow blowers- advice?



## clydesdale (Dec 24, 2007)

I have two Ariens from Home Depot. One is a 10/28 from 2001 and just go a 306cc 30 inch a couple of years ago. My brother is in the market and he is not sure if he should go with the Toro from HD or stick with Ariens, which is now at Lowes. I see that the 28 Toro does not have heated grips or shear pins. I like shear pins, they are cheap insurance. For me, heated hand grips are a must. But, I am open to change. Any thoughts on these two machines? Thanks.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I have an Ariens deluxe 28. One year old. Trouble free until I had the service tech adjust the shift rod. Lost the drive after 1/2 hour run time. I’ll update when I know more. Being looked at tomorrow. Toro has a solid rep. Ariens I used way back so I now have 5. Hope they are the quality I remember.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

go to a dealer not a big box store, buy a better machine for a little more $$, get better service,


----------



## clydesdale (Dec 24, 2007)

I last looked into the big box store issue a couple of years ago when I bought the Ariens 30. I called Ariens and went into my local power equip dealer. Both the Ariens phone call and my own visual inspection resulted in the realization that the machines were the same. The only difference was $250. I cannot see why I would go to a dealer for this purchase. The 2001 Ariens that I have was bought at home depot and is great. Unless something changed, it didn't matter where you purchased it. The model number was the same. I service all of my machines my self.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

As an update to my machine-inside the transmission housing there is a shaft carrying the sprockets (I forget the name). That shaft indexes into the side of the housing with a flat on the shaft mating to a D shaped hole in the housing.

Long story short, the flat wore away, allowing the shaft to drop out. Technician drilled the housing and shaft, put in a cotter pin, good as new.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

The old 1028 was bulletproof. Great machine . What you get by buying at a box store recently is usually a different machine . A bunch of years ago ariens gave in to depot like most manufacturers and built machines to match price points for the depot. Same or close model numbers . 1128 became 11528. They just put a piece of junk gearbox in it and charged 300 less. Certainly good advice to buy from dealer. . I haven’t used any toro equipment so I can’t help on your comparison


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

leolkfrm said:


> go to a dealer not a big box store, buy a better machine for a little more $$, get better service,


Not to mention You'll be supporting a local Small Business who'll be there to give You service and answer Your questions w/o the boxstore shrug and I dunno response.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I find if I shop local I rarely spend more. I get service and I get a good relationship. The repair I just got done, I got put ahead of 30-40 other broken machines because I spend big $ with the and they appreciate it. I don’t ask for special treatment, but they respect who stays with them long term.


----------



## Highlandlc (Jan 1, 2021)

Am a Ariens man through and through. Have 5 of them, path pro through pair of Pro 28's. Ariens will move volumes of snow quicker, where Toro has smaller engine, and meters the snow through system, but throws further. Mine are all through small independent shops. Set up right in first place, parts support, and front of line ahead of box store service.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m picking up my second 28 deluxe tomorrow with the cotter pin modification done. The path Pros have been getting solid reviews from my guys.


----------



## Highlandlc (Jan 1, 2021)

Kvston said:


> I'm picking up my second 28 deluxe tomorrow with the cotter pin modification done. The path Pros have been getting solid reviews from my guys.


Got my brother into a left over 24 deluxe for this winter. It's a lot of machine for the price. Full size frame, 14X14 auger and impeller. I strongly prefer the ice auger chute rotation over the platinum and Pro mechanism.

I liked but path pro, Bought as they were first with exposed engine, easier service over any 2000 or 3650 ! But quirks with fuel lines that fell apart in 2 seasons, bit finicky with slush.
Bought a 821qze to try out the new Toro open engine design. Toro really is king of single stage.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

My path pros are all new this season. Already greases the chutes after them freezing the first storm and gutted the turning mechanism. After that it’s been clean and simple. I’m happy


----------



## Highlandlc (Jan 1, 2021)

Kvston said:


> My path pros are all new this season. Already greases the chutes after them freezing the first storm and gutted the turning mechanism. After that it's been clean and simple. I'm happy


Mine were 03&05. Probably fixed a few bugs since then. I'd love to try the Pro21. Always liked the metal frame in back to help it up steps onto decks.


----------

